# Washington/Oregon area?



## Caer (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone near the Vancouver WA or Portland OR area that knows of a support group for social anxiety? I'm trying to find a group that meets a couple times a month or so that I can go to and start getting over this nightmare. 

I don't have a car of my own but I can sometimes rely on rides to go to places if they're not too far away. Any places that someone would know of?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I've been trying to find in groups and the Portland area and I haven't really found any, to be honest.


----------

